# Hokusai in Saddle for a K2 HELP ME!



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

A VERY GENEROUS Kindle Boards member is selling me her Hokusai that was done custom request in Saddle.

I have placed a picture of it below.

I am a decal girl, sort of guy, so if anyone wants to offer suggestions for a skin please go right ahead.










Appreciate any ideas.
Eric (ELDogStar)


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like this one. Looks like it would go with your cover
[img http://www.decalgirl.com/prodimg/akin2/400/akin2-sbarbi.jpg/img]

Sorry that doesn't seem to be working: it's the tan color shrimp on a barbie


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

Still a trainer of dogs... said:


> I am a decal girl, sort of guy, so if anyone wants to offer suggestions for a skin please go right ahead.


This is the skin I had Decalgirl make for me:










If you like it, I can email you the template for them to make a custom skin from (leaving off the button images was a deliberate decision on my part; the template I've been mailing out to interested people has the labels on it). I also made a matching screensaver image to use with the K2 screensaver hack that I can add:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Try looking at these:

Palm Trees 
Quest
Chromatic Shrimp
Tropics

Go look at the one that Jesspark had custom made for her Hokusai. It is seashells and would go good with the saddle color.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19178.htm
This one would be good for contrast.
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19930.htm
This is a different one, but I think would match nicely.
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19079.htm


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

These are all great suggestions. I think the custom Hokusai skin is gorgeous. I had the Orient skin and loved that one, and it would be great. My son has Quest and that is really nice, too. I've also eyed the Palm Trees one and like it a lot...I don't think anyone around here has actually gotten that one, have they?

L


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> These are all great suggestions. I think the custom Hokusai skin is gorgeous. I had the Orient skin and loved that one, and it would be great. My son has Quest and that is really nice, too. I've also eyed the Palm Trees one and like it a lot...I don't think anyone around here has actually gotten that one, have they?
> 
> L


I do like the palm tree skin also. It wouldn't go with mine but if I had the right cover, that would be the one I'd have.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmm I have a navy Hokusai Wave, but the saddle really gives it a different look.

With saddle, I like these:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered the Cascade for my navy Hokusai Wave. It should also go with the saddle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You have to let us know what you decide please.
deb


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Dark Burlwood 
Dark Rosewood 
Gears 
Strong Coffee 
Thirsty
War II
Josei 6

That custom wave skin would be gorgeous.  I tried not to add any that others had already recommended.  There were some good ones there as well.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I enjoyed all the input.
Many were ones I too had chosen.

Final result...
as yet undetermined.

Eric


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Some very nice suggestions!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Just found this one too:


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

It just keeps getting harder and harder...

Eric



Kindgirl said:


> Just found this one too:


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

The tan shrimp on the barbie is the one I had on there. It looked VERY nice!!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

LADennis said:


> The tan shrimp on the barbie is the one I had on there. It looked VERY nice!!


Soon to be my benefactor!

Thank you,
Eric


----------

